# My 3-d homebrew digital trailcam



## Killdee (Dec 2, 2004)

Heres my finished 3-d job on my digital trailcam.
Killdee
Both pics are the same,I somehow posted it 2 times.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 2, 2004)

Looks great. Show us some photos when you get them.

I must ask......what is the camo made of? If it's not a patented trade secret.........


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice job Killdee, it looks very professional.

Is mine next?...


----------



## HT2 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Killdee.....*

All I see is a picture of a tree....... :  :


----------



## Killdee (Dec 3, 2004)

No secret its liquid nails construction glue,an old brush to rough it up,poke a few worm holes here and there,cover your shutter,flash &fresnal lens and paint.
killdee


----------



## BassWorm (Dec 10, 2004)

Good looking job. I'm in the process of building a trailcam and the liquid nails looks like something I'll be doing also.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 12, 2004)

What trail cam is that? Looks like  a Highlander Sports Photo Scout


----------



## Killdee (Dec 12, 2004)

Its one of my homebuilt trailcams.
Killdee


----------



## jeclif (Dec 12, 2004)

that's great but how about showing the workings of it


----------



## Gun Docc (Dec 12, 2004)

originated the camo process about 3 years ago and it seems to be still used quite a bit with other adhesive caulk or glues to make the 3 D camo on the trail camera's

works very well too
http://www.jesseshunting.com/gun-docc-camo.html

Take Care,
Gun Docc


----------



## Killdee (Dec 12, 2004)

Its in the woods at the moment.
Killdee


----------



## Killdee (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Gundoc,Those instructions would have helped me.I was winging it with the liq.nails and had a mess for awhile then suddenly it started looking like something.I might save those files ifin you dont mind.
Killdee


----------

